# Introducing qqTimer!



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

qqTimer (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html) is a JavaScript timer I've been developing. I haven't tried to make this timer extra-pretty, just very functional - it does tons of things that most other online timers won't do, and doesn't require an account to use. I've put some effort into making it have a lot of features; here's a list:


- Use spacebar to start and stop the timer. The timer starts when you _release_ spacebar and stops when you _press_ it, so the time is very accurate.
- If you want, you can turn off timer updates, so that it will only show you the time when the timer stops.
- qqTimer allows you to optionally enter in times by keyboard.
- qqTimer has scrambles for pretty much everything I could think of (everything that was in the MegaScrambler plus a few more). Just select a scramble from the dropdown box. There are even some joke scrambles for fun  If you change the scramble type, a proper scramble length will automatically be set.
- A new scramble will appear every time you enter in a time, reset the session, or change the type or length of the scramble.
- qqTimer has optimal 2x2 and pyraminx scrambles. It might take up to a few seconds for each scramble to generate, though.
- If you got a really good time and want to save the scramble, just click "last scramble" and it will be shown. Most timers won't do this.
- If the last time was a +2 or DNF, you can set that by clicking the buttons under the timer. To delete a time, just click on it.
- The timer will automatically calculate a session mean and average as well as the best averages of 5, 12, 100, and 1000 (although they will only appear if you have at least that many times submitted). Click on that time and the best average will be highlighted in yellow.
- It's very small - about 32KB at the moment.
- You can actually save the file (qqTimer.html) onto your computer, and then run it anytime you want! It will even run offline, as long as you have an internet browser on your computer.


Well, there you have it. In short, it's a highly functional timer that will run offline and that can generate more types of scrambles than anything else. At the very least, I think it's worth checking out


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

About time qq!


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 9, 2009)

I like it! lol at 3x3 for noobs and Derrick.

I have a stupid question, though. What's "optimal"?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> - If you got a really good time and want to save the scramble, just click "last scramble" and it will be shown. Most timers won't do this.


 nice idea!


----------



## Hakan (Aug 9, 2009)

Good job, qq. I like it!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> I have a stupid question, though. What's is "optimal"?



An optimal scrambler chooses a random position of the puzzle, then provides a move sequence that solves it in the fewest possible number of moves. Thus, it's a perfectly random scrambling procedure, and you don't have to waste time doing extra moves.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 9, 2009)

How about an inspection setting?

EDIT: I'm having a problem where when I stop my solve, the second it loads the next scramble it starts the timer again. (2x2 optimal)


----------



## Hays (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't see the mean of all the solves, am i missing it?


----------



## pjk (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool. Finally a timer that stops when pressing the space bar.

I notice if the timer is running, and I press the spacebar to stop it and I hold it for longer than a second or so, when I release, it starts the timer again. This isn't a big deal though.

Nice job on it.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

jcuber said:


> How about an inspection setting?



No thanks. I hate those.



jcuber said:


> EDIT: I'm having a problem where when I stop my solve, the second it loads the next scramble it starts the timer again. (2x2 optimal)



Unless you're holding the spacebar for more than a second (see below) this shouldn't happen. I'll see if changing the setting around a bit fixes this, though.



Hays said:


> I don't see the mean of all the solves, am i missing it?



Should be "session mean" in the stats window. You may need to scroll down.



pjk said:


> I notice if the timer is running, and I press the spacebar to stop it and I hold it for longer than a second or so, when I release, it starts the timer again. This isn't a big deal though.



Yeah - I added a one-second delay to make sure that a normal press of the spacebar wouldn't stop and then immediately restart the timer. Should I change it so that it waits for two spacebar keyup events every time, instead?


----------



## Hays (Aug 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> qqTimer (- The timer will automatically calc...et. But nevertheless its still a great timer.


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2009)

How about making it prettier now?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 9, 2009)

Why? You should be looking at the cube, not the timer.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

Hays: Hm, it sounds like the scrollbar that's supposed to appear in the stats window (when there is too much text to fit in that space) isn't appearing for you. I changed it so that now the scrollbar should always appear, instead of just when there is too much text there; try it again.


----------



## teller (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow...impressive. May I ask what server technologies you used?

Even if you don't feel like making it "beautiful' yet, I would recommend you increase the font size of the timer. That's the sort of thing you want to look up at when you finish the cube and see easily.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 9, 2009)

teller said:


> I would recommend you increase the font size of the timer. That's the sort of thing you want to look up at when you finish the cube and see easily.



I think a larger font wouldn't hurt either, it feels more satisfying when a good time is shown


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

teller said:


> Wow...impressive. May I ask what server technologies you used?



Haha, I don't even know what you mean 


I can make the font bigger if you guys want, but I think it would mess with the layout if I made it as big as you'd probably like. I'll see if I can think of a way to let you change the font size freely without messing too much with the layout.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 9, 2009)

its your decision...im loving the "last scramble" feature btw


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

I like that you can make it not display the time while it is going! I look up at the timer a lot when I am solving and lose time because of it. I got to the point where I would turn off the monitor while timing. Great timer qq!!


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice!

2x2 optimal scramble: F U' F' R U' R' F


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nobody mentioned this, but I'd really like it to show the SD as well


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2009)

Scramble display, possible?

I wouldn't know, but how hard is it to steal the code from the official WCA scrambler? It's Javascript too I think.

Edit: Oh, and is it possible to start the timer with spacebar, but stop it with any keystroke? I have a very high tendency to miss the spacebar when I stop the timer


----------



## mazei (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like we demand too much. Oh well.

Stackmat compatible please??? Just kidding(Although if you are working on that that's great but there isn't a need since you can enter it manually). I'll check it out.

EDIT
Well as expected, the timer still feels like its being developed(Some kind of feeling huh). I can't wait for the improvements.

Some thing I'd like to see:
Statistics like CCT - Things like:
-Current averages
-SD
-Statistics of the current average
-and such
-Logging of times
-A more beautiful interface
-Other stuff I can't think of or just can't put it in words.

All in all, it is a great timer. But I have something against online timers so thats kind of a reason why I might not use it.


----------



## Escher (Aug 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> - It's very small - about 32KB at the moment.
> - You can actually _save the file_ (qqTimer.html) onto your computer, and then run it anytime you want! It will even run offline, as long as you have an internet browser on your computer.





mazei said:


> All in all, it is a great timer. But I have something against online timers so thats kind of a reason why I might not use it.



It's not necessarily an online timer... 

EDIT: Qqwref, this is awesome. I've found my new timer <3


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

I absolutely love how he has optimal scrambles. I will use this timer from now on.


----------



## tim (Aug 9, 2009)

pjk said:


> Cool. Finally a timer that stops when pressing the space bar.



Cubemania does that too .

Nice timer, qqwref. But could you please change the #00ff00 green to something else?


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice timer, I really hope this works ok on the computer at work.


----------



## mazei (Aug 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > All in all, it is a great timer. But I have something against online timers so thats kind of a reason why I might not use it.
> ...



Fine, Web-Based timer


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2009)

mazei said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > mazei said:
> ...



So... you like a Java timer that sits on your RAM till it can't breathe, but you don't like a nice lightweight JavaScript timer that loads faster?


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 9, 2009)

One thing though - if you wanna record a video and show the timer as you solve, it'll be a bit too small


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> One thing though - if you wanna record a video and show the timer as you solve, it'll be a bit too small


*Ctrl* + *+* (repetitively) in Firefox in Windows/Linux. I don't know about other browsers/OSes.

Or, you could just tweak the source code


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

lol yeah thats what I was planning on doing.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

blah said:


> Scramble display, possible?
> 
> I wouldn't know, but how hard is it to steal the code from the official WCA scrambler? It's Javascript too I think.



VERY not going to happen. This is a lot more difficult than you think. Adding a new scramble can take as little as one line of code; adding a new scramble image can take hours of work and even then it might not look too good (see: pyraminx). Besides, honestly, who looks at that anyway? This isn't a competition; the scrambles are just there to help you mix up the cube randomly. If you make a mistake nothing bad will happen.



blah said:


> Edit: Oh, and is it possible to start the timer with spacebar, but stop it with any keystroke? I have a very high tendency to miss the spacebar when I stop the timer



Good idea. Done.



mazei said:


> Stackmat compatible please???


hahahahaha  You're funny.



tim said:


> Nice timer, qqwref. But could you please change the #00ff00 green to something else?


I had it as blue before but someone requested green. What's your preference? (Should I make it optional?)


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

optional is good. lol


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2009)

Oooh. 0.00 is possible


----------



## Hays (Aug 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Hays: Hm, it sounds like the scrollbar that's supposed to appear in the stats window (when there is too much text to fit in that space) isn't appearing for you. I changed it so that now the scrollbar should always appear, instead of just when there is too much text there; try it again.



I can see the scroll bar but it won't let me scroll down and it doesn't display any more information.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

I added an option to increase/decrease the timer size. If you put it too big (over about 15 times the normal text size for me) it'll mess with the layout, but I guess at that point it's not a problem 



Hays said:


> I can see the scroll bar but it won't let me scroll down and it doesn't display any more information.



Not even when there's too much stuff to fit in the box? (The last thing should always be the session mean.) Can you provide an image?


----------



## Hays (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## tfkscores (Aug 9, 2009)

You need to have something that says average of 5 or 12 not just a regular average, Otherwise its great.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

he does...


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

Hays said:


> (image)



That's really weird. It happens to me too on Internet Explorer, and the really bizarre thing is that I can fix it by increasing the timer size (until it increases the height of the stats window). When I decrease the size back to normal, though, the session mean still stays there. The times weren't updating, either.

I did find a way to fix this problem (it should work for you now). I think what's going on is that Internet Explorer initially thinks each of those boxes is filled up to a certain point with text, and so if you update the box (so that it now has more stuff than before) IE doesn't realize it has to display the text that goes beyond the previous place where the text ended. It only realizes that needs to happen when you physically change the size of the box. So, I added in some extra line breaks in the initial text that was in the time and stats boxes. That way IE will at least realize that they can potentially have a lot of text in them, and it should display all of it.


----------



## tfkscores (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes i just realized i spoke to soon.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I added an option to increase/decrease the timer size. If you put it too big (over about 15 times the normal text size for me) it'll mess with the layout, but I guess at that point it's not a problem
> 
> I love the new timer size option, however i just did a session of 25 solves, and it became very difficult to look at my times in the right box, it there a way to put a comma between them or a - or something? it would be more "eye friendly." Other than this its great, it very well may be my new timer.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

I would have it pu like 4 or 5 spaces between the times.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 9, 2009)

that would be good too, just some form of differentiation would be nice


----------



## KevinK (Aug 9, 2009)

In the siamese cube scramble, u turns are there. On a siamese cube, u is impossible.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

eh just do a U lol


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

bwatkins said:


> I love the new timer size option, however i just did a session of 25 solves, and it became very difficult to look at my times in the right box, it there a way to put a comma between them or a - or something? it would be more "eye friendly." Other than this its great, it very well may be my new timer.



You're right - I added a comma between times. I originally had just a space because it was easier to deal with the times that way, but the comma's a bit more standard.



KevinK said:


> In the siamese cube scramble, u turns are there. On a siamese cube, u is impossible.



:fp


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> bwatkins said:
> 
> 
> > I love the new timer size option, however i just did a session of 25 solves, and it became very difficult to look at my times in the right box, it there a way to put a comma between them or a - or something? it would be more "eye friendly." Other than this its great, it very well may be my new timer.
> ...



facepalm at yourself? lol it's ok, we all make mistakes. plus its still kinda in a beta version thats what its for  lol (ug I've been oddly optimistic recently. don't really know why)


----------



## Edam (Aug 9, 2009)

Surely on a siamese cube a u turn is fine? it's only joined to another cube by a corner.
eg,





picture taken from thread : http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12250


----------



## qqwref (Aug 9, 2009)

A little bit of history: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11577

The original Siamese Cube had a 1x1x3 block joining the two cubes. This puzzle was in fact marketed - as the Rubik's Mate, also known as the Siamese Cube. But my point is that this is the name Siamese Cube (when you're using it to refer to a specific type of puzzle) ought to mean the 1x1x3 block one.

Anyway, although the Siamese Cube is pretty easy to make, it isn't the easiest puzzle... the 1x2x3 block one is definitely easier, and I think that's why a lot of cubing beginners have latched onto that as their first mod, and started to call it "the" Siamese Cube. But it's not; it might be a type of Siamese Cube, and one that's popular right now, but the original, canonical Siamese Cube is the one with a 1x1x3 block. I was facepalming at how KevinK has no clue what a Siamese Cube is. (Think I'm being pedantic? Imagine coming back to the cubing community in two years and seeing people referring to the Rubik's Revolution as the "Rubik's Cube" (and the normal cube as just the "3x3x3").)

Well, I added two more Siamese Cube scrambles, so now nobody will be confused. They're labeled as to what type of block joins the pieces.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

ok and Yeah i have actually used one of the 1x1x3 siamese cubes, but that was the only time i had seen one or heard of one that was not with the 1x2x3 so I wasn't sure which one was the technical "siamese cube" It's probbably a good idea to have separate scrambles for them though.


----------



## KevinK (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification and update. Because I suck at mods, the only one that I've done was the fake siamese cube, learned from Thrawst's video. I have, however, heard that Thrawst's siamese cube tutorial doesn't teach how to solve a real siamese cube, but I can't remember from where I heard that. 
On a side note, who has ever referred to the Rubik's Revolution as the Rubik's Cube? I think that I could have saved money by flushing $20 down the toilet instead of spending on that piece of crap.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

pjk said:


> Cool. Finally a timer that stops when pressing the space bar.
> 
> I notice if the timer is running, and I press the spacebar to stop it and I hold it for longer than a second or so, when I release, it starts the timer again. This isn't a big deal though.
> 
> Nice job on it.



cubetimer.com?


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I only need one good timer (unless there's a community of comparing times), and it's CCT. But no offense to you, because that's a *great* timing program. Lots of puzzles and sub-divisions for puzzles. I like it. =)


----------



## Weston (Aug 9, 2009)

i love you michael


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 9, 2009)

Very bad timer indeed.. It forgot to mention Matyas Kuti was a cheater who lied and stole money etc


----------



## Hays (Aug 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > (image)
> ...



it works now


----------



## jfly (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent job, Michael! I'm glad to see an online timer that handles the keyboard interface properly.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd switch to this if it handled graphs.
Other than that, good.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 10, 2009)

3x3 for noobs is good.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 10, 2009)

My only problem is that when entering times manually: 
1) the enter key doesn't submit the time (at least not on chrome)
2) entering a time doesn't clear the box to make submitting the next time easier


----------



## pjk (Aug 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > I notice if the timer is running, and I press the spacebar to stop it and I hold it for longer than a second or so, when I release, it starts the timer again. This isn't a big deal though.
> ...


Yeah, you should, if it isn't too hard.


----------



## blah (Aug 10, 2009)

Is it possible to have BLD categories for every puzzle?

1. Spacebar (onkeyup) starts the timer
2. Any keystroke (doesn't matter) records the memorization time
3. Any keystroke (onkeydown) stops the timer
4. Times recorded in *total time (memorization time)* format

Not that I do BLD anymore, but I thought others might like it, just a thought


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 10, 2009)

lol at the joke scrambles, hahaha

Ah, very easy 1x1x2 scramble 


qqtimer said:


> R2 R R R' R' R2 R' R' R' R' R R' R' R' R2 R' R R' R2 R R' R2 R2 R R


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 10, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> lol at the joke scrambles, hahaha
> 
> Ah, very easy 1x1x2 scramble
> 
> ...



lol i actually took the time to figure out that the solution is R! lol

(without a cube in hand)


----------



## blah (Aug 10, 2009)

May I know what the "no penalty" option is there for?


----------



## Jai (Aug 10, 2009)

The "no penalty" option is to get rid of a DNF or +2 you added onto a time. There's no way to remove a penalty you may have accidentally added without it. However, clicking the +2 or DNF again to remove it would be a better idea.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 10, 2009)

Can this be possibly stackmat compatible?


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 10, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Can this be possibly stackmat compatible?


No, that would require a separate program. Web browsers can't do it. (AFAIK)

qqwref: You could replace several scramblers (<R,U>, <M,U>, etc.) with a single generic one that let's users select which moves are used. I wrote one in JavaScript some time ago, I could probably integrate it to your timer if you want.


----------



## Ellis (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm, I keep getting something like this for 25 move 6-gen 2x2 scramble


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 10, 2009)

lol about for the 1x1


----------



## peterbat (Aug 10, 2009)

If I hold down the space bar for longer than one second, it keeps recording 0.00 second times until I release the space bar, at which point the timer doesn't start. The only way to get the timer to start is to hold it down for less than a second and release it.

Otherwise, your timer is fabulous. I think I may switch from the console timer I wrote in python (unless I decide to make mine fabulous too....).



> Is it possible to have BLD categories for every puzzle?
> 
> 1. Spacebar (onkeyup) starts the timer
> 2. Any keystroke (doesn't matter) records the memorization time
> ...



This would be pretty cool for BLD! However, it might be annoying to forget to record your memo time, and have the timer still going when you complete your solve.


----------



## coolmission (Aug 10, 2009)

I simply love the fact that I can save it and run it offline. Seeing as all online timers are blocked (yes, everything that has "cube", "timer" or anything related to the cube in the url or description gets blocked; I am surprised this site is still accessible), this is a way to time my solves at work  

Good job qqwref; who wouldn't want to use such a lightweight and fast timer?! Well, at least when you don't have your stackmat with you.


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 10, 2009)

Having a category for OH would be nice too.


----------



## blah (Aug 10, 2009)

peterbat said:


> > Is it possible to have BLD categories for every puzzle?
> >
> > 1. Spacebar (onkeyup) starts the timer
> > 2. Any keystroke (doesn't matter) records the memorization time
> ...



So change (doesn't matter) in point 2. to (onkeydown), and in the unfortunate event that whatever you said happens, manually input your time later on  (and leave your memo time as DNF )



coolmission said:


> Seeing as all online timers are blocked (yes, everything that has "cube", "timer" or anything related to the cube in the url or description gets blocked; I am surprised this site is still accessible), this is a way to time my solves at work


Your boss hates you and your cubing THAT much?! 



Thomas09 said:


> Having a category for OH would be nice too.


:fp


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 10, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Nice timer, I really hope this works ok on the computer at work.



Darn, it doesn't work on these crappy terminals at work, takes about 20 seconds to get to 5 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 10, 2009)

Did a few improvements today. I also added an option for WCA inspection (press space once to start inspection, then start the timer within 15 sec or you get a +2 or DNF), added cookies to keep track of what timer options you choose, and put the timer options list below everything else so that it won't break the layout when there are a ton of things in it.



blade740 said:


> My only problem is that when entering times manually:
> 1) the enter key doesn't submit the time (at least not on chrome)
> 2) entering a time doesn't clear the box to make submitting the next time easier


Did this.


qqwref said:


> Should I change it so that it waits for two spacebar keyup events every time, instead?


Did this.


blah said:


> Is it possible to have BLD categories for every puzzle?
> 1. Spacebar (onkeyup) starts the timer
> 2. Any keystroke (doesn't matter) records the memorization time
> 3. Any keystroke (onkeydown) stops the timer
> 4. Times recorded in *total time (memorization time)* format


This would be pretty tricky (I'd have to mess with the way times are displayed) but I'll see what I can do. Incidentally, you don't need separate "categories" for BLD and OH events - you can always just time them normally. It's not like CCT where all the times you ever do are recorded and compared to each other.


Johannes91 said:


> qqwref: You could replace several scramblers (<R,U>, <M,U>, etc.) with a single generic one that let's users select which moves are used. I wrote one in JavaScript some time ago, I could probably integrate it to your timer if you want.


That's a good idea, and it wouldn't be hard to code at all (same with a scrambler for arbitrary cuboids), but I can't think of a way to do this without having to drastically change the layout. Got any suggestions?


Ellis said:


> Hmm, I keep getting something like this for 25 move 6-gen 2x2 scramble


Whoa, that's weird. What browser are you using? Are there any other scrambles it does this for?


cookingfat said:


> Darn, it doesn't work on these crappy terminals at work, takes about 20 seconds to get to 5 seconds.


Weird. Does this happen even if you turn the timer updating off? This definitely shouldn't be happening because the timer works by asking the computer for the current date/time when you start and stop the timer. Is it possible that your computer is so laggy that its clock is running at 1/4 the speed of normal?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the inspection, Michael!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 12, 2009)

I love it. I use this normally now.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 12, 2009)

qqwref said:


> qqTimer (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html) is a JavaScript timer I've been developing. I haven't tried to make this timer extra-pretty, just very functional - it does tons of things that most other online timers won't do, and doesn't require an account to use. I've put some effort into making it have a lot of features; here's a list:
> 
> 
> - Use spacebar to start and stop the timer. The timer starts when you _release_ spacebar and stops when you _press_ it, so the time is very accurate.
> ...



Ha cool when I figure out how to make the timer show up and the space bar thing part I am going to make my own.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 12, 2009)

I Love the "inspection" and "timer updating" options! Its shaped up nicely from the very first version


----------



## PeterV (Aug 13, 2009)

Using 2x2x2 (optimal random state) I noticed that after stopping the timer, my times would jump up at least to 0.01, sometimes as much as 0.04. After playing with it a bit, it seems to be random as to how much time it adds.

Great timer, though. I can see myself switching to this one.

Edit: It has the same problem when using times displaying 1/100 sec.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 13, 2009)

PeterV said:


> Using 2x2x2 (optimal random state) I noticed that after stopping the timer, my times would jump up at least to 0.01, sometimes as much as 0.04. After playing with it a bit, it seems to be random as to how much time it adds.
> 
> Great timer, though. I can see myself switching to this one.
> 
> Edit: It has the same problem when using times displaying 1/100 sec.



I think I've said this before in the topic, but I'm pretty sure this is an updating issue with the browser. If you look at the code (in the stopTimer function) the timer figures out the time before it generates the scramble, so no matter how computationally-intensive the scramble is, it will have no effect on the actual time recorded.

What I think happens is that, since as soon as the final time is printed the scramble starts being computed, the browser waits for that computation to finish and then displays the final time as well as the new scramble, rather than displaying everything in the order that it appears. It's kind of similar to the effect of seeing a StackMat display stop a bit after the solver stops the timer - the timer itself has no problem, and the lag comes from the thing that actually displays the time.


----------



## PeterV (Aug 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > Using 2x2x2 (optimal random state) I noticed that after stopping the timer, my times would jump up at least to 0.01, sometimes as much as 0.04. After playing with it a bit, it seems to be random as to how much time it adds.
> ...



It may also be that I was using Netscape Navigator when using the timer (don't ask why ). Now that I'm using Internet Explorer, there doesn't seem to be a problem.

Again, great job on this.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi qq, nice timer 

Is there any chance you could add a standard deviation calculation to the stats (absolute and percentage of avg)?


----------



## Forte (Aug 20, 2009)

I was hoping for something EXACTLY LIKE THIS! 
Now I don't have to have both Cubetimer and the WCA page open and flip back and forth! Also, my Bandaged Square-1 scrambles usually took me about three minutes because I didn't have scrambles for them, but now I do!

Just a question, which metric for Square-1 does the WCA use, and what are the benefits of using either one?


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 20, 2009)

This timer is by far the best html-based I know. I especially like it because it works awesome on my mobile phone (Nokia E90) . Thanks, Michael.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you Michael! With this timer (and my new cube) I got my first sub-20 average.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the LOL scrambles.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Is there any chance you could add a standard deviation calculation to the stats (absolute and percentage of avg)?



I'll try. I can't think of a good place to put the SD at the moment, though.



Forte said:


> Just a question, which metric for Square-1 does the WCA use, and what are the benefits of using either one?



The WCA uses the turn metric. I think the twist metric makes more sense from a mathematical standpoint (for the Square-1, anyway) but turn metric leads to (slightly) better scrambles since the middle layer is not in the same position every time.


Thanks for the compliments everyone, I'm glad you guys like it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2009)

i have brilliant idea of how to start the timer! 

you could only start the timer when you press the spacebar and the left mouse button at the same time~


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i have brilliant idea of how to start the timer!
> 
> you could only start the timer when you press the spacebar and the left mouse button at the same time~



Why not the "0" key on the keypad and the spacebar at the same time?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i have brilliant idea of how to start the timer!
> ...



because that wont work for (some) laptops


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i have brilliant idea of how to start the timer!
> 
> you could only start the timer when you press the spacebar and the left mouse button at the same time~



No thanks. This is just silly, and you can do that with one hand anyway - if you want to emulate a StackMat you have to use keys that are so far apart that it's impossible to start it with one hand. (Or you could just get a StackMat yourself, which is what I'd suggest.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i have brilliant idea of how to start the timer!
> ...



The `/~ key and the =/+ key. How does that work for you?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...






too small, and Franz Liszt could touch them it with ease


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > The `/~ key and the =/+ key. How does that work for you?
> ...



John Tamanas, too.


----------



## darthyody (Aug 21, 2009)

I REALLY like the timer and will probably only use it from now on since it's such a small file and I can run it offline. (though I haven't done so yet) Anyway, if it isn't too hard to implement, I'd like to request a feature; A PLL and/or OLL scrambler to practice last layer algs. I got the idea from the specialty Roux scrambler that is included. I know I would use it and there are probably quite a few others that would too. I know you've put a lot of work into already so if I sound like a greedy little kid, just ignore me. Anyway, thanks for a great timer.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2009)

The problem with a LL scrambler, is that you have to have a list of algorithms to look up to scramble, as you can't randomly generate an algorithm to scramble the LL only. I'm pretty sure michael already decided against this.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The problem with a LL scrambler, is that you have to have a list of algorithms to look up to scramble, as you can't randomly generate an algorithm to scramble the LL only. I'm pretty sure michael already decided against this.


Yes. Half of qqtimer's coolness is in fact the size of the program, and while a LL scramble list isn't *that* big, it still would make the timer longer to load.
Plus, there are already pretty nice LL scramblers out there.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 21, 2009)

I really like the "get last scramble" thing! I've been mad at CCT for losing all my good scrambles!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 21, 2009)

cct never loses your good scrambles... Just hit the down arrow next to the scramble #. I still have good scrambles from every solve I've ever saved in a session.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 21, 2009)

Just a slightly off base question, but what does standard deviation mean?


----------



## PeterV (Aug 21, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> Just a slightly off base question, but what does standard deviation mean?



From http://www.investopedia.com/terms/s/standarddeviation.asp :

"A measure of the dispersion of a set of data from its mean. The more spread apart the data, the higher the deviation."

So the more consistent your average, the lower the S.D.


----------



## panyan (Aug 21, 2009)

its so good i had a...  qqgasm


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> The `/~ key and the =/+ key. How does that work for you?



Actually those are... right next to each other XD

I was considering something like a LL scrambler, but obviously putting in each case would be way too much. I'm not going to try something like that unless I can think of a more efficient way to do it (perhaps there's some way to do a near-optimal solve without huge pruning tables?).


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with a LL scrambler, is that you have to have a list of algorithms to look up to scramble, as you can't randomly generate an algorithm to scramble the LL only. I'm pretty sure michael already decided against this.
> ...


Hmm... I've been looking for one for ages. Show me


----------



## fundash (Aug 21, 2009)

This is AWESOME!!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice! I like it!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 21, 2009)

Love it Michael!  
Good job!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 21, 2009)

How about an option for the timer to only update in seconds (without decimal places). It is not computation intensive but friendlier than the "update off" button. Of course the final results would be to 1/100 or 1/1000, as usual.

How about applying the "(" and ")" around the best and worst times when you highlight the best avg5 or best avg12? Then I would not need to do that myself when I cut and paste for Jon's Sunday Contest.

After highlighting for avg5 or avg12, should there be an easy way to turn off the highlighting? Currently, doing a bogus solve and deleting it will work, but is awkward. Maybe the avg5 or avg12 can be toggle switches, so if you do it again then highlighting gets turned off?


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 22, 2009)

A feature that shows you your current average of 5 and 12 would be nice.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 24, 2009)

The timer is pretty awesome. But, do you think you could do something like cubetimer does and save the times? Oh, and also, current and best mean of 3 would be nice as well.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2009)

Seriously, Tortin, stop using mean of 3 outside of competition XD I might make it an option but it definitely won't be in by default since mean of 3 is silly.

I'll put in current avg5/12 and SD's tomorrow, as well as un-highlighting.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 30, 2009)

How do you download it on your computer????


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> How do you download it on your computer????


ugh...

once you're on the webpage, do the following.

CTRL+S.
Save as complete webpage.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 30, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you download it on your computer????
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2009)

Update:
- qqTimer can now be found (in addition to the current location) at mzrg.com/qqTimer. (mzrg.com/qqtimer works too.)
- Current averages are posted, and now all averages have standard deviation.
- You can click on something again after it has been highlighted to remove the highlight.
- Highlighted averages will have parentheses around the best and worst results.
- Mean of 3 can be turned on/off.
- The WCA inspection option now shows the inspection counting down in whole seconds from 15 to 1, then +2, then DNF. The inspection itself is always in red (whereas the timer itself is black) so it's easy to tell the difference.
- The timer itself is a bit taller.
- Added scrambles for 3x3x4 and Super Floppy Cube.


----------



## mrCage (Sep 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...impressive. May I ask what server technologies you used?
> ...


 
It ia javascript, that means the timer runs entirely on the clientside, ie your own computer The server is only used to get the code to run into your browser.

Per


----------



## mrCage (Sep 3, 2009)

How about adding a picture showing the scrambles for (regular) cubes??

Per


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 3, 2009)

mrCage said:


> How about adding a picture showing the scrambles for (regular) cubes??
> 
> Per


I suggest you retract that.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2009)

A few people have asked for pictures and I really don't think I'm going to try for it. The bigggest problem is that I wouldn't be happy with having pictures for a few puzzles only (and not all of them), but for a lot of puzzles I wouldn't even know how to begin. (Kudos to you if you can think of a reasonable way to represent a Super Floppy Cube or Super Square-1.) It's actually a lot of work to do pictures - for a lot of puzzles I can get away with a one-line scrambler, but writing the code for an image can take hours and add a lot of size to the code itself. I don't know for certain but I estimate that adding pictures to everything would probably multiply the size of the timer (and the amount of time put into it) by 5. And, of course, a lot of people don't even look at the pictures anyway - having to input your color scheme properly is a pain, and rescrambling when your puzzle doesn't match only makes sense in an official competition.

tl;dr version: it'd take more effort than I'm willing to put in, and most people won't even care


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2009)

thankyou, this is now my best timer. i use it here in a challenge http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVUBAf4vHdU


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2009)

Updates:
- All scrambles are now saved. When you highlight a time or average a window will pop up on the bottom containing the CCT style list of times (with all times and scrambles). You can still copy the one-line style list from the times window, of course.
- I made the statistics calculator a bit more efficient - now, when you add a time, instead of recalculating the entire thing (which involves calculating a ton of avg12s and so forth) it does a much smaller amount of work. It still has to recalculate when you modify or delete a time, but for those of you with slower computers there should be less delay after you stop the timer.
- You can add a comment on the most recent solve; comments show up in [] brackets. You could use this to mark parities or remind yourself what solves were lucky... whatever you want, really.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Updates:
> highlight a time or average
> a window will pop up on the bottom containing the CCT style list of times.


This doesn't seem to work for me

edit:
yes it does.
People. it only works when you click on a time or average in the right-most box.
not the list of individual times.


----------



## Werner (Sep 7, 2009)

I know this might sound stupid. 
But since you have added the worst time 
could you possible add the the worst avg of 5 and 12 ? 


An idea for the blindfolded, for adding memotime. 
Have so that on blindfolded solves, pressing spacebar will start a new time instead of stopping it. 
Spacebar - you start memo - spacebar - you start solve - spacebar you end solve. So every third spacebar press stops the time. The second just makes a new time. 
Then when you add avreages you just add two and two times.

Oh, and if two avreages are the same, could you make the timer pick the one with the lowest mean ?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 7, 2009)

Werner said:


> An idea for the blindfolded, for adding memotime.
> Have so that on blindfolded solves, pressing spacebar will start a new time instead of stopping it.
> Spacebar - you start memo - spacebar - you start solve - spacebar you end solve. So every third spacebar press stops the time. The second just makes a new time.
> Then when you add avreages you just add two and two times.



That would be nice, but instead of giving you two times and having to add it up yourself, it would be convenient if it did it for you.  I'm usually curious about what my memo-execution breakdown is.

So.. If it's not too much trouble, it would be awesome if you could add that feature, qq. It's already my favorite timer to use, but this would make it even better.

Thanks.


----------



## blah (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry for hijacking your thread, Michael, but I think more people need to see this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14977

@Werner and Anthony: My timer already has the features you requested, and more.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2009)

blah said:


> Sorry for hijacking your thread, Michael, but I think more people need to see this:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14977
> 
> @Werner and Anthony: My timer already has the features you requested, and more.



I don't know how I missed that thread.

Thanks, your timer's great.


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey, this is a semi-bump.

But when Hays was doing his one hour marathon we got the idea that you might be able to add a "marathon" mode. That way you only have to hit the space bar once between solves and perhaps prevents you from hitting it twice on accident by not stopping below .5 or so.

We couldn't find a good timer to do this so we had to rely on hitting the spacebar twice between every solve for cubetimer.

Thanks, David


----------



## (X) (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump :O

I'm having a problem with the timer. When I start the timer it automaticly stops after 0.1-1 seconds. So I can't use the timer at all. I'm using IE if that has anything to say. 

I also have a suggestion. I have noticed that I perform better on timers with darker background colours and worse on timers with white background. I think it is hard for my eyes to adapt to the cube. So I would suggest to change the background colour to something a bit darker. This is just a suggestion though


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 31, 2009)

(X) said:


> I'm using IE if that has anything to say.



Solution: Stop using IE.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

I use IE with Cride's cTimer with the dark background, and it works quite well.


----------



## (X) (Dec 31, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I use IE with Cride's cTimer with the dark background, and it works quite well.


Is it online? It has to be online since I'm currently using my school computer and we are not allowed to download programs. If it is, can you please post the link? 

Thanks


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 31, 2009)

(X) said:


> If it is, can you please post the link?
> 
> Thanks



http://cube.crider.co.uk/ctimer.html

Dark setting is in the options menu.


----------



## (X) (Dec 31, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > If it is, can you please post the link?
> ...



Thank you, best online timer I've tried.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > If it is, can you please post the link?
> ...


dont you think this is a bit of a slap in the face/rude?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 1, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> dont you think this is a bit of a slap in the face/rude?



Well, I don't think that one timer will work for everyone, so if qqtimer doesn't work for (X), I'd like to direct (X) to something that does.

I think that my help was better than "Stop using IE."

(X): You could either using a different web browser as Patrick has stated, or use a different timer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't use IE. That's it. No discussion. I really don't get what people don't understand about this.

On a relevant matter, (X), why not use CCT offline, or cubetimer if it needs to be online?


----------



## (X) (Jan 1, 2010)

For people who are not computer geeks IE works just fine, and I see no reason to change. Qqtimer would've been a reason, but that problem was solved by miniGOINGS. Besides I'm on my school computer and we are not allowed to install programs. That includes web browsers.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 1, 2010)

(X) said:


> For people who are not computer geeks IE works just fine, and I see no reason to change. Qqtimer would've been a reason, but that problem was solved by miniGOINGS. Besides I'm on my school computer and we are not allowed to install programs. That includes web browsers.



Run it off of a flashdrive.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2010)

I can add an "inverse colors" option if you guys want, to make the background black and the text white. It won't be the default, though.


----------



## Meisen (Jan 1, 2010)

Please do! 

A bug you might attend to:

Turn timer updating: on
When i start the timer it says "running".
If i reset the times and start the timer again, it will count seconds instead of showing "running".


----------



## (X) (Jan 1, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > For people who are not computer geeks IE works just fine, and I see no reason to change. Qqtimer would've been a reason, but that problem was solved by miniGOINGS. Besides I'm on my school computer and we are not allowed to install programs. That includes web browsers.
> ...



Yeah I should do that, I have actually done that with WC3 and CS 1.6


----------



## linkmaster03 (Feb 11, 2010)

Where did qqTimer go?


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Feb 11, 2010)

linkmaster03 said:


> Where did qqTimer go?



www.mzrg.com/qqtimer

easier URL.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2010)

The old URL still works for me, was there some sort of problem?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 14, 2010)

qqtimer is in both locations because some people wanted a shorter one to memorize.

At the moment the longer URL contains a more updated version of qqtimer. I'll move it over to the short URL after a few days, if nobody's found any weird bugs with it.


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Speaking of wierd bugs, if you invert the colors and then reset your times, the colors revert back to the original setup.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 15, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Speaking of wierd bugs, if you invert the colors and then reset your times, the colors revert back to the original setup.



I just wanted to say it!
It's really great that you can invert the colors but every time I refresh the timer gets back white.

My AII Is with very bad stickers so when my eyes adapt to the white timer I can't see the stickers very well


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 15, 2010)

Novriil said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of wierd bugs, if you invert the colors and then reset your times, the colors revert back to the original setup.
> ...



hax the HTML or do a javascript injection:
when in qqtimer (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html version)
paste this into your browser
"javascript: invertColor();" and then hit enter


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > dbax0999 said:
> ...


How do you invert the colors again? I've been wanting to do this for a while


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 15, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...


you can just do "javascript: invertColor();" with qqtimer open, then press enter
it'll switch back and forth.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


You can just click "Timer Options" and then invert colours...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 15, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


lol where do you put that? sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## Caedus (Feb 15, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



In the URL bar.
I'm surprised. I would have thought every geek has tried JS injection at one time or another.
For me it was lolfail attempts at hacking my own site.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

Glitch/Bug: If you put a comment in for, say the 2nd solve of an AO100, & then you click on your best AO12 the comment will be on the 2nd solve even if it doesn't pertain to that solve. Same for AO5 & AO100.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2010)

I fixed the bug that caused reset to change colors.



Cyrus C. said:


> Glitch/Bug: If you put a comment in for, say the 2nd solve of an AO100, & then you click on your best AO12 the comment will be on the 2nd solve even if it doesn't pertain to that solve. Same for AO5 & AO100.


Wow, you're right - I'm surprised nobody noticed this before. Fixed.


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 21, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I fixed the bug that caused reset to change colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i noticed this a few days ago.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 22, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed the bug that caused reset to change colors.
> ...


You didn't tell me


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm, my colour changed just before, but it's the first time ever and I changed it back and it's fine now, I think I may of pushed something though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm using the link from the first page, timing in 1/1000 seconds with spacebar. When I stop the spacebar the time doesn't get entered into the log or stats. 'nor does it when I start another solve.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 14, 2010)

I just thought of something that would be really cool in my opinion. If you have ever been on Omegle, you know there's an option to post your conversation to Facebook. Would you be able to implement a feature that lets you post times & averages to the Accomplishment Thread, directly from the timer? Let's say you just got a PB AO12, you click on the AO12 in the sidebar & it displays the normal content, but below it, something like "Get a good average? Post it to the accomplishment thread!"

I'm not sure how hard this would be, but it would be really cool.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 14, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'm not sure how hard this would be, but it would be really cool.



The main problem I see is that the user would have to login.

Maybe put a spot for your SS username and password and then click on the button?


----------



## Forte (May 14, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I just thought of something that would be really cool in my opinion. If you have ever been on Omegle, you know there's an option to post your conversation to Facebook. Would you be able to implement a feature that lets you post times & averages to the Accomplishment Thread, directly from the timer? Let's say you just got a PB AO12, you click on the AO12 in the sidebar & it displays the normal content, but below it, something like "Get a good average? Post it to the accomplishment thread!"
> 
> I'm not sure how hard this would be, but it would be really cool.



Is it really that much work to copy/paste >_>


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how hard this would be, but it would be really cool.
> ...



That would work. Only do it once though & save it to your computer. Or else that would be as cumbersome as copy & paste.


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2010)

Why not just have an option to post averages directly to facebook? :O

Unfortunately I don't have any idea how to do cross-site scripting stuff like that, so for now you'll just have to take the extra few seconds and copy-paste.


----------



## riffz (May 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how hard this would be, but it would be really cool.
> ...



Most people use cookies and are always logged in. You could just be lazy and put a disclaimer warning you that you must be logged in already.

Honestly though, its not a feature really worth implementing. Facebook would be cool though.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 14, 2010)

qq, whatever you did, I'm happy about it because now I can hold down the spacebar forever without it registering 0.00. And did j-fly ever get my message about the simulator? It blanks out every time I click out of the frame, and doesn't even work now, plus it's really buggy and slow. You know anything about that?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 14, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> now I can hold down the spacebar forever without it registering 0.00


Actually in some browsers on Linux (and this varies across flavors too...) this is still sort of a problem: repeated keystrokes can trigger neither keyup or keydown events, but other times trigger both keyup and keydown events! Fortunately Windows browsers are consistent when it comes to this. Unfortunately, this makes it harder to reliably prevent the timer from starting when spacebar is held down on Linux. It is nice just to ignore those browsers on Linux... too bad Chrome is one of them...


----------



## qqwref (May 14, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > now I can hold down the spacebar forever without it registering 0.00
> ...


Unless you know of a fix (a way javascript code could consistently detect key releases and presses), Linux users will pretty much just have to deal with this. If your browser can't run javascript properly, at least you've got CCT


----------



## Edward (May 14, 2010)

qqwref said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...



I was hoping you would't say that >.>


----------



## JBCM627 (May 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...


Require 2 different key-ups, as in, hold down multiple keys to "prime" the timer like a stackmat and start the timer when _both_ keys are released. I'm not sure if I like that idea though.

On another note, on the keydown event when stopping the timer, it might be good to capture that event (in case someone hits something like F5).


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 15, 2010)

riffz said:


> Facebook would be cool though.



I think only 4 friends of mine on Facebook cube, I doubt any would care though. I think the Accomplishment Thread would be much better. But, since he can't do that (yet), there's not much of a point debating it.


----------



## Samania (May 15, 2010)

i love you, qqtimer.


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



Simple fix for me. I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04. I don't have the 0.00 problem any-more.


----------



## Tim Major (May 17, 2010)

I was thinking this even before I got into bld. Make a new timer setting, BLD. Where you press the spacebar at the end of memo, then at the end of solve. Just a suggestion.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 17, 2010)

ZB, that "just a suggestion" thing got us into a huge mess last year.


----------



## Tim Major (May 17, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> ZB, that "just a suggestion" thing got us into a huge mess last year.



The comp massive quote tree? Haha.


----------



## deepSubDiver (May 17, 2010)

I would love to see a BigCube subset that scrambles Edges and Corners only. For example, I quickly wrote a tool that generates scrambles in this manner for the 444:


> R' L' U D' R L Uw
> R L U D' R' L' Uw
> R L' U D2 R' L Uw
> R2 L U' D2 R2 L' Uw
> ...


----------



## Zarxrax (May 19, 2010)

Wow, I have no idea how I missed this for so long. This is the most awesome timer ever.
Is there any way to save your session, so it doesn't restart from scratch every time you load the page?

Also, it would be really awesome if it could use SVG to generate a graph of the times. It could be in a separate popup window or something.


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2010)

deepSubDiver said:


> I would love to see a BigCube subset that scrambles Edges and Corners only. For example, I quickly wrote a tool that generates scrambles in this manner for the 444:
> 
> 
> > R' L' U D' R L Uw
> ...


Interesting. I'll put something like this in.



Zarxrax said:


> Is there any way to save your session, so it doesn't restart from scratch every time you load the page?


Unfortunately browser cookies can only store a few KB of information each, so I can't really ensure that a session is saved. An import feature (where you can import previously saved sessions) is in the works, though.



Zarxrax said:


> Also, it would be really awesome if it could use SVG to generate a graph of the times. It could be in a separate popup window or something.


Interesting idea, and probably doable. Do you know of any javascript utilities that do this?


----------



## deepSubDiver (May 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Interesting. I'll put something like this in.


I might get you my (Python) code if you want.


qqwref said:


> Interesting idea, and probably doable. Do you know of any javascript utilities that do this?


http://processingjs.org/
Maybe a little overweight, but very easy to implement.
(you may play around with it at hascanvas.com)
Or you could write a PHP script that generates those graphs (might be easier) and let JS reload it after each solve.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 19, 2010)

This one's cool: http://code.google.com/p/flot/.


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2010)

deepSubDiver said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I'll put something like this in.
> ...


No thanks, it'll be easier to do from scratch.



Johannes91 said:


> This one's cool: http://code.google.com/p/flot/.


This looks pretty good, considering it's something already designed for graphs. I'll see if I can get it to be smaller than qqtimer itself (lol).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 22, 2010)

QQtimer doesn't work for me anymore. Neither on IE nor on Firefox. It doesn't show scrambles. You can't choose the puzzle too. When I press spacebar nothing happens.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes said:


> QQtimer doesn't work for me anymore. Neither on IE nor on Firefox. It doesn't show scrambles. You can't choose the puzzle too. When I press spacebar nothing happens.



same thing happened when I tried to use it last night. :/


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 22, 2010)

solution = http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/?modern=yes


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2010)

Are you using this link http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html?

It works fine for me on Firefox.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 22, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Are you using this link http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html?
> 
> It works fine for me on Firefox.



ah, that one works 

It doesn't work with http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/ anymore


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 22, 2010)

So, the first version that Google points at is wrong?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using this link http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html?
> ...



hmm that works for me on chrome


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2010)

It's gone...

EDIT: No wait now the small link works and the big link is a 404.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 23, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using this link http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html?
> ...



It's the opposite for me...


----------



## David0794 (Jun 23, 2010)

Same for me...just works with http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 23, 2010)

They both work for me now, yay.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 25, 2010)

Erm, sorry for bumping, but how do you save qqTimer like you do for Bellon Timer? I read earlier posts and someone said something like Ctrl+S would do the trick but nothing seems to happen. So, how do you download it into your comp? And, I'm using IE if it affects anything.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 13, 2010)

mzrg.com and therefore qqtimer has gone. Argh. I'll have to use iitimer on my ipod now :/ no cct on this laptop.


----------



## chris w (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes said:


> mzrg.com and therefore qqtimer has gone. Argh. I'll have to use iitimer on my ipod now :/ no cct on this laptop.



yea kinda annoying, but gqtimer is working :http://gqtimer.kungfoomanchu.com/


----------



## zhanglei1943 (Jul 13, 2010)

chrome browser user can install this extension.

https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ndmeajlcpfdcaicdmdooblneofncipag


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 13, 2010)

http://i.imagehost.org/download/0959/qqcache

mirror'd until qq sorts it out


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been using http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html whole day and there's nothing wrong


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 13, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I've been using http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html whole day and there's nothing wrong



Have you clicked on your link? Or are you going through a saved version of the web page? That link gives me a 404 error.


----------



## pjk (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/megadoc.html
http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm


----------



## davidgreece (Jul 15, 2010)

the website is down now or something


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I've been using http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html whole day and there's nothing wrong




Press Ctrl+F5



pjk said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm




Thanks <3


----------



## qqwref (Jul 15, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm
> ...



Welcome ;-)

Hopefully my website will be back up soon. The guy in control of the server wasn't being very careful (which is why the virus thing happened earlier, we think) so I'm moving to a new server, but there are some small setbacks to get through.


----------



## Forte (Aug 30, 2010)

How much trouble would it be to set up a bandaged cube scrambler? It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 30, 2010)

Forte said:


> How much trouble would it be to set up a bandaged cube scrambler? It would be greatly appreciated



i might be mistaken, but isn't that what "Bandaged Square-1 </,(1,0)>" is? in the specialty scrambles section?


----------



## Forte (Aug 30, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > How much trouble would it be to set up a bandaged cube scrambler? It would be greatly appreciated
> ...



Bandaged square-1 is like a square-1 with only the top layer and slice turns allowed. It's fun to do too =D
Bandaged cube is a 3x3 with a bunch of pieces glued together


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 30, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > How much trouble would it be to set up a bandaged cube scrambler? It would be greatly appreciated
> ...



Bandaged square-1:


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 30, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



ok that makes sense now lol


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2010)

Bandaged cube will be pretty hard to make a scrambler for. Maybe I could though.


----------



## Forte (Aug 30, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Bandaged cube will be pretty hard to make a scrambler for. Maybe I could though.



If you could do that, that would be awesome! If not, it's perfectly cool. Thanks!


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 31, 2010)

hello, i LOVE QQtimer now, and i would love to use on my laptop, is there any way that i can download the program? or if you could make one? cause i would want to use this on the go without any internet


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> hello, i LOVE QQtimer now, and i would love to use on my laptop, is there any way that i can download the program? or if you could make one? cause i would want to use this on the go without any internet



You can save a website by going to "file" and "save as" or something similar. (those instructions are for mac)

Just look up how to save websites on Windows if you have that.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 31, 2010)

Forte said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > hello, i LOVE QQtimer now, and i would love to use on my laptop, is there any way that i can download the program? or if you could make one? cause i would want to use this on the go without any internet
> ...



OMG thank you forte  :tu


----------



## Mr.Toad (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, Michael, I've notice that regardless of which key you press, the timer stops anyway. I've modified the code like this:



qqTimer original code said:


> function checkKey(keyCode) {
> if *(keyCode == 13 || !manualEnter*) stopTimer(keyCode);
> }





qqTimer modified code said:


> function checkKey(keyCode) {
> if (*keyCode == 32 || manualEnter*) stopTimer(keyCode);
> }




I've also realized that the "turn timer updating" options are jumbled:



qqTimer original code said:


> document.getElementById('toggler').innerHTML = (timerupdate==0) ? *"on"* : (timerupdate==1) ? *"on (by seconds)"* : *"off"*;





qqTimer modified code said:


> document.getElementById('toggler').innerHTML = (timerupdate==0) ? *"off"* : (timerupdate==1) ? *"on"* : *"on (by seconds)"*;



I hope I have been helpful.


----------



## David0794 (Nov 30, 2010)

> mzrg.com
> is currently UNAVAILABLE
> Contact us or login to your account (Website Owner)



waaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 30, 2010)

David0794 said:


> waaaaaaaaahhh


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/timer/qqtimer.htm


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry, there was a problem with the hosting service. It should be back up now.

You can save qqtimer to your own computer (File -> Save Page As in Firefox, something similar in other browsers) and it should work fine offline, although of course the offline version won't ever get updated.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 7, 2010)

qqwref: I think you want to change the "random state" scrambler for pyraminx, sometimes you can get up to 5/12 of the same scramble :S 

If it is just picking random numbers, is it the possible that it does like 500 random moves instead? (something like the 2x2x2 idea you once got xD) or make a random state of a random state? (like finding a random state and then make a random state out of that and then find the suboptimal solution which you then inverse ? )


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2010)

Odder said:


> qqwref: I think you want to change the "random state" scrambler for pyraminx, sometimes you can get up to 5/12 of the same scramble :S


What, really? Can you provide an average (times and scrambles) where this happens? I know that a lot of scrambles look similar, because of the way the 11 move thing is done, but I didn't think you'd get multiples of the same one.



Odder said:


> If it is just picking random numbers, is it the possible that it does like 500 random moves instead?


The 2x2 scrambler does 500 random moves ('cuz I'm too lazy to figure out Jaap's code) but the Pyraminx scrambler should be directly picking a random state.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> What, really? Can you provide an average (times and scrambles) where this happens? I know that a lot of scrambles look similar, because of the way the 11 move thing is done, but I didn't think you'd get multiples of the same one.



I can't provide an average, as I don't save my scrambles, but it might just be me.. but it's still pretty annoying doing the same inspection for multiple solves (I'm inspecting all centers orientation and 3 edges)

Henrik sent me these scrambles:
1	8.7	U R' U L' R' B' R' L l r u
2	7.98	B' U' B' U R' B U B r u'
3	8.57	U' R L U B' L' R l r' b' u'
4	7.64	U' R B U' B R U L' l u
5	9.91	L R U' R L' R' B l r b' u'

he says that scramble 1 and 3 are the same (beside the tips), but I can't check it right now :/



qqwref said:


> The 2x2 scrambler does 500 random moves ('cuz I'm too lazy to figure out Jaap's code) but the Pyraminx scrambler should be directly picking a random state.


 
is it possible that you can add a 500 random moves thing for pyraminx too? (with suboptimal scrambles? ) EDIT: don't overwrite the scrambler that are already in use in QQtimer


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2010)

Odder said:


> Henrik sent me these scrambles:
> 1	8.7	U R' U L' R' B' R' L l r u
> 2	7.98	B' U' B' U R' B U B r u'
> 3	8.57	U' R L U B' L' R l r' b' u'
> ...


Either you got trolled, or you misinterpreted his message.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Either you got trolled, or you misinterpreted his message.


 
he might just fail at scrambling, but I still think there is a bug in the "randomizer"


----------



## Henrik (Dec 7, 2010)

Odder said:


> he might just fail at scrambling, but I still think there is a bug in the "randomizer"



I might as well be fail scrambling. In that avg two of the scrambles felt the same. Or maybe I just fail scrambled. 

But a sub-optimal scramble would be nice.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 7, 2010)

Odder said:


> he says that scramble 1 and 3 are the same


Well, they aren't :|



Odder said:


> he might just fail at scrambling, but I still think there is a bug in the "randomizer"


I'll believe it when I see it. Anyway, unless there is something drastically wrong with my turn calculations (which is possible), the same position should give the exact same scramble each time. So you should be looking for two of the same scramble.



Henrik said:


> But a sub-optimal scramble would be nice.


It's already in qqTimer. It is always 11 moves (+ tips).


----------



## Henrik (Dec 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> It's already in qqTimer. It is always 11 moves (+ tips).



hah so much for using gqtimer. Thanks.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 7, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. Anyway, unless there is something drastically wrong with my turn calculations (which is possible), the same position should give the exact same scramble each time. So you should be looking for two of the same scramble.


 
I'll take note of my scrambles whenever I begin doing large averages again xD


----------



## riffz (Jan 20, 2011)

Would you consider putting an option to show the times of DNFs in brackets when you go to view an average? I like doing BLD averages with qqTimer but if I mark solves as DNFs I have to type in the time myself after I copy the average.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2011)

riffz said:


> Would you consider putting an option to show the times of DNFs in brackets when you go to view an average? I like doing BLD averages with qqTimer but if I mark solves as DNFs I have to type in the time myself after I copy the average.


Done, I dunno why I didn't do this already.

Also added a 15-puzzle scrambler.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Done, I dunno why I didn't do this already.
> 
> Also added a 15-puzzle scrambler.


 
This was suggested earlier in the thread but rejected, perhaps at least put an option (not set by default) for 15 second inspection countdown?


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 20, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Also added a 15-puzzle scrambler.


 
When I clicked the option I got this as a scamble:
undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2011)

No, there's no way I will add a countdown. It's impossible to accurately time something when the computer starts the timer for you.



mr. giggums said:


> When I clicked the option I got this as a scamble:
> undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined undefined


Huh. Well, I found something that might be causing that problem and changed it - see if it works now.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 20, 2011)

it works now


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 20, 2011)

qqwref said:


> No, there's no way I will add a countdown. It's impossible to accurately time something when the computer starts the timer for you.


 
I have the iiTimer app and the countdown feature is more of an inspection feature. It counts down 15 seconds, adds the +2 if you don't start the timer after 15 and before 17 seconds, and records DNF if you start the timer after the 17 seconds.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 20, 2011)

It works now for me too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 20, 2011)

ruff48 said:


> I have the iiTimer app and the countdown feature is more of an inspection feature. It counts down 15 seconds, adds the +2 if you don't start the timer after 15 and before 17 seconds, and records DNF if you start the timer after the 17 seconds.


 
This feature is in qqtimer, as well as in CCT.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2011)

qqwref said:


> No, there's no way I will add a countdown. It's impossible to accurately time something when the computer starts the timer for you.
> .


 
If it goes over 15 seconds then perhaps don't start the time? And if they finish before 15 seconds, allow any key to start the time (or spacebar, whatever)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 20, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> This feature is in qqtimer, as well as in CCT.



^^


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 21, 2011)

Would it be too troublesome to make it possible to DNF/+2 a solve that is not your last solve? (ie earlier solves)
Examples of usefulness:
- When you had a DNF/+2 in an average and would wanna know what the average would've been should that solve didn't have a penalty
- Carelessness of forgetting to put the penalty before going on to the next solve

The second reason is not that important as you can delete your current solve, put the penalty and manually add the time back. I think the first is a good reason though


----------



## qqwref (Jan 21, 2011)

Good suggestion amos - and I've also wanted to allow you to edit a time, so maybe I can combine the two. I'm going to look into creating a context menu, so that you can edit, delete, or change penalty on a time all in one place.


----------



## Meisen (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.qqtimer.net That link should be in this thread


----------



## Pusha (Apr 3, 2011)

Is there any way to use it with my samsung galaxy s? How to launch the timer?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 4, 2011)

Pusha said:


> Is there any way to use it with my samsung galaxy s? How to launch the timer?


 
I don't have a Samsung Galaxy, but I've been using on my HTC wildfire. I only use for time entry, as I don't think the touch screen is very good (it's been tossed around a lot), but if you hold menu on my phone a keyboard pops up, so I could use it.
I was thinking about emailing him to add clicking as a way of starting and stopping the timer, and to compress everything to fit a phone screen, but I doubt it would benefit qq, and thought I'd be alone in using it, so I didn't send.

QQ: if you see this, adding option to start with click would be nice.


----------



## da25centz (Apr 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I don't have a Samsung Galaxy, but I've been using on my HTC wildfire. I only use for time entry, as I don't think the touch screen is very good (it's been tossed around a lot), but if you hold menu on my phone a keyboard pops up, so I could use it.
> I was thinking about emailing him to add clicking as a way of starting and stopping the timer, and to compress everything to fit a phone screen, but I doubt it would benefit qq, and thought I'd be alone in using it, so I didn't send.
> 
> QQ: if you see this, adding option to start with click would be nice.



the android market place does have some decent timers thought, including a nice free one called SpeedCube Timer

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.h3ss.speedcube&feature=search_result


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 4, 2011)

da25centz said:


> the android market place does have some decent timers thought, including a nice free one called SpeedCube Timer
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.h3ss.speedcube&feature=search_result


 
I've tried, many apps don't appear in the market. I nickname my phone the HTC ****. (HTC realised what they'd done, discontinued it, and made the HTC Legend, same specs, but for some reason it works, and mine doesn't).


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> qq: if you see this, adding option to start with click would be nice.


And stop with click, right? I'll put it on the todo list. (I have a version with a bunch of changes, but I don't want to release it until I add a few more.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 4, 2011)

Pusha said:


> Is there any way to use it with my samsung galaxy s? How to launch the timer?


 
I already edited a version of qqTimer to respond to touch events, but it wasn't really good to use. A native android app is way better.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 8, 2011)

has anyone noticed that he updated or is it just my brain messing with me?


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 9, 2011)

i'm wondering how a timer can be a timer if half the time it doesn't start... and when it does, it gives you the time sometimes a whole second after you hit space


----------



## qqwref (Apr 9, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> has anyone noticed that he updated or is it just my brain messing with me?


 
There's a beta version up at one of the lesser known qqtimer locations. It's not completely tested yet.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 9, 2011)

Titled "secret updated qqTimer". Haha very nice.


----------



## Hays (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw there was a scrambling of option for the YJ 4x4, which has lockups. How about a scrambling option for non pin modded 6x6s?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2011)

For NON pin modded 6x6s? I'm not sure there is any sequence of inner layer turns that can guarantee no lockups on those.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 20, 2011)

qqwref said:


> For NON pin modded 6x6s? I'm not sure there is any sequence of inner layer turns that can guarantee no lockups on those.



As far as the internal mechanism goes, when concerned with just lockups, there's no difference between a 6x6 with the two inner-edge pieces glued in and the YJ mech right?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, okay, so he meant one that was half-modded (with the two inner-edge pieces glued but not the pin). I'll go write that one up.


----------



## Owen (Apr 20, 2011)

15-PUZZLE SCRAMBLES!!!!

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Hays (Apr 26, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Oh, okay, so he meant one that was half-modded (with the two inner-edge pieces glued but not the pin). I'll go write that one up.


 
Oh right, sorry for the confusion. If you couldn't do any 3 layer turns at all it would be just like a 5x5. And thanks, having to fix lockups while scrambling 6x6 is pretty much the only reason I do hand scrambles.


----------



## bogdogbogus (Apr 28, 2011)

This timer is amazing! I use this whenever my stackmat timer gets lost.XD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is there any possibility if you adding a corner only scrambler to this? (If not, do you know of any timer that does?)

I need to practice my corner comms and it's annoying to 3x3 scramble and just solve edges.


----------



## @uguste (Jul 1, 2011)

PPT does.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 1, 2011)

When I downloaded PPT and hit the JAR file it never loads. Weird. My computer has been funky with Java, so I'll probably have to stick to qq.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 25, 2011)

When you turn updating off, I think you should be able to see the updating on the inspection.


----------



## benskoning (Aug 13, 2011)

LOVE THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Oct 17, 2011)

I always loved qqtimer but I didn' know I could save the scrambles so I never used it.
I read this thread now so I know I can save scrambles.
Thanks qq!
Thanks very much!


----------



## otsyke (Nov 17, 2011)

is anyone using firefox 9 beta?
qqtimer (all versions) stopped working for me after firefox updated to 9.0. gqtimer isn't working either.

I press the space button, but the timer doesn't start. I'm trying to click anywhere to change the focus, with no results. 

It only starts if I click and focus inside the "top bar color" input box in the options.

Anyone else has the same problem?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is there any possibility of implementation of a way to track memo?

Here is how I think you could do it, have the timer allow two space bar hits (keyboard hits, whatever). First one would not stop the timer, but rather it would store whatever time it was on, and would later put it in the comment brackets.

The 2nd hit of the keyboard would stop the time.

Just a thought.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Is there any possibility of implementation of a way to track memo?


 
http://aronpm.cubing.net/qqtimer/qqTimer.htm

Here's my (unofficial) modification of the latest qqtimer (I don't program so it took a while to figure out what was going on)

New features:

*Suboptimal random state 3x3* - _new default 3x3 scrambler. Uses Shuang Chen's 3x3 solver used by Lucas Garron in the Mark 2 scrambler._
*Random state square-1* - _not default, but it's in the square-1 options. Ported from Walter Souza's Prisma Puzzle Timer by Lucas Garron._
*BLD mode* - _records the time in two steps; first step is memo (green display), second step is execution. Enable in timer options. Not compatible with inspection; turning on inspection will turn off BLD mode._
*Adjustable scramble size* - _useful for videos or bad eyesight_


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks aronpm.

There is also http://cube.danrcohen.com/qqTimer.html courtesy of Cohen.

Yours saves sessions so...


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 14, 2011)

> http://aronpm.cubing.net/qqtimer/qqTimer.htm
> 
> Here's my (unofficial) modification of the latest qqtimer (I don't program so it took a while to figure out what was going on)
> 
> ...



I like suboptimal random state 3x3


----------



## aronpm (Dec 14, 2011)

Re-uploaded with some bug fixes in not-my-code (qq should take a look  ) :

When a previous session is loaded, the last solve's penalty ('note') was not loading
Removed "NaN.NaN" from loading in a new session



Spoiler



The penalty bug was caused by the cookie ending in ">". The fix is putting

```
if (t[j].slice(-1) == ">") t[j] = t[j].slice(0,t[j].length-1);
```
 in line 562 on qq's version.
The NaN.NaN bug was caused by adding ">" as a time. The fix was putting this for loop (line 561)

```
for (var j=0; j<t.length; j++) {
etc 
}
```
 into this if statement

```
if (t[0] != ">") {
```



And a bug in my code:

Scramble size was resetting when times were reset due to the cookie not being set
And a new feature as per Ryan's request:

Comments are now saved with sessions


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 14, 2011)

aronpm said:


> http://aronpm.cubing.net/qqtimer/qqTimer.htm
> 
> Here's my (unofficial) modification of the latest qqtimer (I don't program so it took a while to figure out what was going on)
> 
> ...


 
Tried your new timer, can't get either highlight colour or link colour to do anything at all.
I suspect its a problem with the java, but Im not familiar with it, only HTML and CSS, they both look perfect.

and it has the same error my old mirror has with the relays 2x2 doesn't show up, i fixed that by adding a "megascramble .. len = 6" to it, instead of the default 2x2 scrambler which kept crashing the code

PS: adding
"
<!--
a { text-decoration: none }
-->
"
to the CSS will make the timer look a bit nicer


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2011)

George, why do you use HTML comments to comment out CSS? At work on my phone so I can't take a look...but to normally comment out CSS you use /* */


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> George, why do you use HTML comments to comment out CSS? At work on my phone so I can't take a look...but to normally comment out CSS you use /* */


 
you use a HTML comment in CSS, so if the browser doesn't recognise it... it classes it as HTML, and ignores it.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 14, 2011)

Managed to fix the relay bug, simple fix with the code:

changed:

```
else if(type=="r234"){			// 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 relay
  ss[0] = "<br>";
  get2x2optscramble();
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 25;
  megascramble([["U","D"],["R","L"],["F","B"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 40;
  megascramble([["U","D","u"],["R","L","r"],["F","B","f"]],cubesuff);
 }
 else if(type=="r2345"){		// 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 5x5x5 relay
  ss[0] = "<br>";
  get2x2optscramble();
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 25;
  megascramble([["U","D"],["R","L"],["F","B"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 40;
  megascramble([["U","D","u"],["R","L","r"],["F","B","f"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 60;
  megascramble([["U","D","u","d"],["R","L","r","l"],["F","B","f","b"]],cubesuff);
 }
```
to:

```
else if(type=="r234"){			// 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 relay
  ss[0] = "<br>";
  len = 6;
  megascramble([["U"],["R"],["F"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 25;
  megascramble([["U","D"],["R","L"],["F","B"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 40;
  megascramble([["U","D","u"],["R","L","r"],["F","B","f"]],cubesuff);
 }
 else if(type=="r2345"){		// 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 5x5x5 relay
  ss[0] = "<br>";
  len = 6;
  megascramble([["U"],["R"],["F"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 25;
  megascramble([["U","D"],["R","L"],["F","B"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 40;
  megascramble([["U","D","u"],["R","L","r"],["F","B","f"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br>";
  len = 60;
  megascramble([["U","D","u","d"],["R","L","r","l"],["F","B","f","b"]],cubesuff);
 }
```

also: 2-7 relay code below


Spoiler





```
else if(type=="r234567"){		// 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 5x5x5 6x6x6 7x7x7 relay
  ss[0] = "<br> 2) ";
  len = 6;
  megascramble([["U"],["R"],["F"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br> 3) ";
  len = 25;
  megascramble([["U","D"],["R","L"],["F","B"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br> 4) ";
  len = 40;
  megascramble([["U","D","u"],["R","L","r"],["F","B","f"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br> 5) ";
  len = 60;
  megascramble([["U","D","u","d"],["R","L","r","l"],["F","B","f","b"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br> 6) ";
  len = 80;
  megascramble([["U","D","2U","2D","3U"],["R","L","2R","2L","3R"],["F","B","2F","2B","3F"]],cubesuff);
  ss[0] += "<br> 7) ";
  len = 100;
  megascramble([["U","D","2U","2D","3U","3D"],["R","L","2R","2L","3R","3L"],["F","B","2F","2B","3F","3B"]],cubesuff);
}
```
and change line 176 to this 

```
["Relays",[["lots of 3x3x3s","r3",5],["234 relay","r234",0],["2345 relay","r2345",0],["234567 relay","r234567",]]]];
```





this CSS looks a bit jumbled...

```
.a {
 color: blue;
 text-decoration: underline;
 cursor: pointer }
.b {
 cursor: pointer }
span.b:hover {
 color: red }
```
Assuming it should be like this

```
.a {
 color: blue;
 text-decoration: underline;
 cursor: pointer;
  }
.b {
 cursor: pointer;
  }
span.b:hover {
 color: red;
  }
```
although I see no difference when loaded.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 14, 2011)

But the browser will also ignore it if you use CSS comments...which (I can't check) would be valid code (and would also not make people wtf when they see It)

Css spacing doesn't matter so george if you did notice a difference upon load with that reformatted code, then you clearly screwed something else up. Just throwing that bit of knowledge out there (it sounds like you weren't aware, excuse me if you knew)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> But the browser will also ignore it if you use CSS comments...which (I can't check) would be valid code (and would also not make people wtf when they see It)
> 
> Css spacing doesn't matter so george if you did notice a difference upon load with that reformatted code, then you clearly screwed something else up. Just throwing that bit of knowledge out there (it sounds like you weren't aware, excuse me if you knew)



and the spacing made no difference, just make it easier for me to read and understand what it was doing.

I might also have worked out why it isn't working, the links are being coloured as links, then recoloured as text.
I managed to change the link colour by messing with the Javascript, but it messed something up and now it changes everything, including the colour of the inspection countdown -.-


----------



## aronpm (Dec 15, 2011)

Fixed the colour bugs people mentioned (highlight not showing up unless changed, link colour change not working, header changing to cyan), the 234(5) relay bugs not showing the 2x2 scramble (qq was missing 9 as the parameter for get2x2optscramble(); ) and added 23456(7) relays (all relays use suboptimal 3x3 now. 100 3x3s takes only about 3 seconds ) and a toggle for monospace scrambles (helpful for SiGN).

Here's the link again: http://aronpm.cubing.net/qqtimer/qqTimer.htm


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 15, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Fixed the colour bugs people mentioned (highlight not showing up unless changed, link colour change not working, header changing to cyan), the 234(5) relay bugs not showing the 2x2 scramble (qq was missing 9 as the parameter for get2x2optscramble(); ) and added 23456(7) relays (all relays use suboptimal 3x3 now. 100 3x3s takes only about 3 seconds ) and a toggle for monospace scrambles (helpful for SiGN).
> 
> Here's the link again: http://aronpm.cubing.net/qqtimer/qqTimer.htm


 
All of that stuff is fixed, but now the "get last scramble" text/link is working as text, with monospace SiGN.
by that I mean, instead of being cyan as it should be, its now white, but still working as a link.



Spoiler


----------



## aronpm (Dec 15, 2011)

Fixed "get last scramble" and the stats links colour errors. Fixed an error with loading sessions which caused comment-less times to be loaded with the comment "undefine". That's all the bugs I know about now


----------



## jonlin (Apr 9, 2012)

*QQtimer gone BAD*

Today when I opened QQtimer it said: 400 Bad request, this size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
Is it possible I can reset the times in qqtimer so I can start fresh? Or is that impossible?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 9, 2012)

1. I'm sure there's at least one qqTimer thread already.
2. Did your Google search for the error message not result in many pages telling you what the problem is and how to fix it?


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2012)

How do I save qqTimer to my computer so I can use it offline?


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> How do I save qqTimer to my computer so I can use it offline?



Firefox = File -> Save page as -> Use offline once saved.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2012)

I use Chrome (should've said that) so there's no file option


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I use Chrome (should've said that) so there's no file option



Ctrl+S on windows to open the save window, then save it somewhere
Cmd+S on macs (I think) to open the save window, etc.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you Ickathu :3


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2012)

Wait dammit, it worked but the spacebar doesn't start the timer for some reason ... Oh well.


----------



## Czery (Aug 29, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Wait dammit, it worked but the spacebar doesn't start the timer for some reason ... Oh well.



I used Chrome and mine works fine... Did you save as HTML?

However, it can't seem to save my times ( ... it can't save local cookies?)


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 29, 2012)

How can i make it so that the cube is scrambled and the only thing solved is F2B? So Cmll and lse are left to solve.
Can it be done? 
PS i suck with computer stuff and stuff.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 29, 2012)

inefficient but, ll scramble then <M,U>


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll try making something along those lines tomorrow. I think I have an idea for a way to do it.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey qq, could you posibly add a feature so that you can see the inspection time during solves but not the solving time? Like I said in another thread



ottozing said:


> I almost allways glance at the timer atleast once every solve. Since I use qqtimer, I could just use the timer updating feature to get out of my nasty habit. However, I like being able to glance at the timer during inspection so I can get an idea of how much inspection I have left. I wish I could somehow set it so that I could see the inspection time only :/


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 30, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I'll try making something along those lines tomorrow. I think I have an idea for a way to do it.



Cool, cant wait


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2012)

Added CMLL+LSE scrambler.

There is now an "inspection only" timer update setting. Inspection will update but during the actual solve it will just display "running".


----------



## ottozing (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks so much qqwerf. Now I can get out of my nasty habit once and for all


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 30, 2012)

Yay cmlllse


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 30, 2012)

Where are the CMLL and LSE scrrambler?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2012)

How about an EP only scrambler for sq1, where it isn't just pick case -> generate optimally, so you can't immediately tell if it has parity or not?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2012)

RubiXer said:


> Where are the CMLL and LSE scrrambler?


specialty scrambles > 3x3 subsets



MTGjumper said:


> How about an EP only scrambler for sq1, where it isn't just pick case -> generate optimally, so you can't immediately tell if it has parity or not?



and a no parity option because of parity cp


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 30, 2012)

And a parity-only option because those cases are harder


----------



## qqwref (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if I understand the sq1 scrambler well enough to do that. I'll think about it though.


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 30, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Added CMLL+LSE scrambler.



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 30, 2012)

qq, any chance you could add a best best x of y stat?


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 30, 2012)

now add a 2GLL scrambler and an edge oriented LL scrambler, and its perfect.


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 31, 2012)

Still can't find it under 3x3x3 subsets


----------



## qqwref (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't update all the versions of qqTimer out there myself - only qqtimer.net and mzrg.com/qqtimer at the moment.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump. I made an easier way to generate custom scrambles, so it's less work for me to add new ones that only scramble specific pieces. I added ZBLL, 2GLL, and PLL scrambles (in the same place as the CMLL+LSE scrambles were, under 3x3x3 subsets).


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 4, 2012)

can we have a long-press timer start option (like stackmat timer). I was used to qqtimer and at a competition i didn't start the timer correctly.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't understand what you mean. If you're talking about being able to keep the spacebar held as long as you want to start the timer, it already does that for me.

But please practice on a real stackmat, for your own sake


----------



## rishidoshi (Sep 4, 2012)

yes. But the timer should start only after 0.55 secs of space bar pressing. Not instantly. can think of keeping this as an optional setting. like so...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, I see what you mean. Yeah, I'll add that as an option soon.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Sep 5, 2012)

I did an Ao100 today and realized I would like to have known my worst Ao5 in addition to my best. This would give me an indication of the worst I am likely to do in a competition. Any thought to adding this option?


----------



## Balzac (Sep 5, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Bump. I made an easier way to generate custom scrambles, so it's less work for me to add new ones that only scramble specific pieces. I added ZBLL, 2GLL, and PLL scrambles (in the same place as the CMLL+LSE scrambles were, under 3x3x3 subsets).


But something is wrong since yesterday... When I select CMLL + LSE I have only CMLLs without changed corners (B1, C1, D1...).


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 5, 2012)

i unno if i'm getting lucky alot more now or my inspection is getting better or what but it seems i've been getting alot more EO skips and 2 bad edge cases during inspections when i do mah zz solves


----------



## qqwref (Sep 5, 2012)

Balzac said:


> But something is wrong since yesterday... When I select CMLL + LSE I have only CMLLs without changed corners (B1, C1, D1...).


Fixed.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

its may just be me, but recently, the 3x3 scrambles have been REALLY easy.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2012)

Easy for speedsolving? That's just luck, enjoy your PBs. Scrambles are generated by choosing a random position and finding a solution, so it's very unlikely that a programming error could cause scrambles with easy blocks or whatever.

If you're talking easy for BLD, of course, then there might be a bug...


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 8, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> its may just be me, but recently, the 3x3 scrambles have been REALLY easy.



I think so too. Scrambles always either seem to be giving me an eo skip or 2 or 4 edges always in the same spot. When I use ppt or cstimer the scrambles are trickier


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Easy for speedsolving? That's just luck, enjoy your PBs. Scrambles are generated by choosing a random position and finding a solution, so it's very unlikely that a programming error could cause scrambles with easy blocks or whatever.
> 
> If you're talking easy for BLD, of course, then there might be a bug...



no, im talking about premade squares, 3 move crosses, easy stuff. cause i remember it was impossible for me to plan out a block in 15sec and now i can do it in 3s. weird


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 8, 2012)

I think so too, my inspection has gotten better but even so it feels a bit too easy now on qqtimer to set up the eoline especially if the bad edges are always in the same spot or configuration.


----------



## pady (Sep 8, 2012)

How about a ELL scrambler for 4x4? Would be great


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 8, 2012)

what method do you use?


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 8, 2012)

i have to confirm the "easy-scrambles"-bug. it cannot be coincidence - after reading the posts here, i tried it out and instantly set a "PB" Avg12 with 4 EO-Skips in a row, and 4 bad edges AT MOST. not that i dont like easy scrambles, but i dont think this is supposed to work like that


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 8, 2012)

I was wondering why I suddenly had like a bunch of 15 and 16 second solves. Made me sad lol. I have gotten better though but having consistently low times like those felt wrong lol. Explains my recent random pbs everywhere lol


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

I have also noticed this happening. I did about 150 solves a few days ago and had an extraordinarily high amount of scrambles with two cross edges already solved, and absurdly easy xcrosses


----------



## Julian (Sep 8, 2012)

Uh oh.


----------



## Petro Leum (Sep 8, 2012)

well yesterday evening i did an avg100 and didnt notcie anyting like that. but it might be just because i scrambled in official orentation and then rotated to my personal orientation with orange in front. today, when i tried this out, i scrambled in my orientation.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 8, 2012)

that might be it
my orientation is yellow top and green/blue in front, just an x2 or z2 from official scramble orientation so yeah


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2012)

I found and fixed an error in the scrambler, but I don't see any way it could have led to easier Roux blocks or crosses. It probably led to easier EOs though, so the few of you who use ZZ may have been onto something. The rest of you are just lucky


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I found and fixed an error in the scrambler, but I don't see any way it could have led to easier Roux blocks or crosses. It probably led to easier EOs though, so the few of you who use ZZ may have been onto something. The rest of you are just lucky



Just curious, what was causing it?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 8, 2012)

In the customScramble function I wrote very recently:

```
esum = 0;
      eori = 0;
      for (var i=0; i<4; i++) { // bug: should be i<eo.length
        var j = rn(2);
        esum += j;
        eori += j * Math.pow(2,eo[i]);
      }
```


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 8, 2012)

lol yeah all the bad edges being in the same spot made me wonder. as i said, i'm getting better but that was just ridiculous ahahahahahaha, it was fun pretending i was that fast while it lasted xD


----------



## Julian (Sep 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I found and fixed an error in the scrambler, but I don't see any way it could have led to easier Roux blocks or crosses. It probably led to easier EOs though, so the few of you who use ZZ may have been onto something. The rest of you are just lucky


I'm still uneasy, and it doesn't help that I got a ton of new 3x3 PBs within the past week (although I was using a new cube)  Do you think it could have led to a higher chance of a rotationless F2L?


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 8, 2012)

if there's easier EO or even an EO skip, then yes that can lead to rotationless F2Ls


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2012)

aznanimedude said:


> if there's easier EO or even an EO skip, then yes that can lead to rotationless F2Ls



Yeah, the first scramble I got before the bug was fixed had an EOcross skip


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there a way to use the bug as an _optional functionality_ ?


----------



## Julian (Sep 9, 2012)

Could this bug have in any way affected scrambles for other puzzles (4x4)?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 9, 2012)

Pyjam said:


> Is there a way to use the bug as an _optional functionality_ ?


No, but if you want an "all edges oriented" scramble I could make that.



Julian said:


> Could this bug have in any way affected scrambles for other puzzles (4x4)?


Nope, the scramblers are completely separate. The routine this bug was in was only called when a near-optimal random 3x3x3 scramble was required.


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 9, 2012)

qqwref said:


> No, but if you want an "all edges oriented" scramble I could make that.



Thanks but I don't think I would use it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey can you add the void cube the the timer?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Hey can you add the void cube the the timer?



Why don't you just use the normal 3x3 scrambles?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Why don't you just use the normal 3x3 scrambles?



I could but I want to have a separate section just for the void cube.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> I could but I want to have a separate section just for the void cube.



What difference would it make? The scrambles would be just as long (ok, a little shorter on average), and would do the exact same thing


----------



## Hunter (Sep 29, 2012)

He wants his void cube times separate from his 3x3 times.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

Hunter said:


> He wants his void cube times separate from his 3x3 times.



Thats correct


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2012)

So? Changing sessions doesn't change the scrambler. Just add a comment to the first solve saying what event it is. That's what I do when I'm practicing a ton of stuff.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 29, 2012)

You could just put em in a different session


----------



## qqwref (Sep 29, 2012)

qqTimer doesn't keep track of records on individual puzzles, or what puzzle a session is using, like some other timers might. You don't need separate Void Cube scrambles. If you want to separate two groups of times, just use different sessions.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> qqTimer doesn't keep track of records on individual puzzles, or what puzzle a session is using, like some other timers might. You don't need separate Void Cube scrambles. If you want to separate two groups of times, just use different sessions.



Ok thanks


----------



## Enter (Nov 4, 2012)

I want to use the qqtimer on the phone! qqwref please make an android version of the timer with a button to start and stop the timer or clickable page!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have the resources/time to do Android development :/


----------



## moralsh (Nov 4, 2012)

I think a start/stop button on the web should be enough can you add it and trigger it by user-agent so the normal version stays the same?


----------



## rishidoshi (Nov 5, 2012)

moralsh said:


> I think a start/stop button on the web should be enough can you add it and trigger it by user-agent so the normal version stays the same?



a large button pls.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 31, 2012)

How do I use qqtimer offline?


----------



## MWilson (Dec 31, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> How do I use qqtimer offline?



You can save the page and run it from there.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 31, 2012)

Dominate said:


> You can save the page and run it from there.



What do you mean by "save the page"? Keep it open in the browser? Using google chrome btw.
Thanks.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2012)

Use the settings thing (three horizontal bars) and then Save Page As.

The newest versions of qqtimer won't work without a few scramblers that come with it, though. When you are saving it make sure to use "Webpage, Complete" and not "Webpage, HTML Only".


----------



## Stefan (Dec 31, 2012)

What about http://www.qqtimer.net/offline.html ? I thought that's the recommended method, is it not?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2012)

I have no idea. Lucas made that page.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 31, 2012)

Stefan said:


> What about http://www.qqtimer.net/offline.html ? I thought that's the recommended method, is it not?



This works for me. Thank you.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey qq I love this timer. I would love a *Free* iPhone app for this.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 31, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Hey qq I love this timer. I would love a *Free* iPhone app for this.



Why not use the trial for iiTimer? It pretty much is qqtimer.

::EDIT:: Actually, just checked, doesn't look like the trial exists anymore? Not sure. Either way, 2$ isn't much to support the dev (who's also an admin on this site).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2013)

Stefan said:


> What about http://www.qqtimer.net/offline.html ? I thought that's the recommended method, is it not?


Indeed, this should work. But I didn't want to edit qq's pages, since they're his thing. so it's just sort of been sitting there, working put not publicized.

(Same with experimental mobile support for touch events.)


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 27, 2013)

What's happened?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 27, 2013)

JeffDelucia said:


> What's happened?



dunno, what has happened?


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 27, 2013)

"Bad Request

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Size of a request header field exceeds server limit."

This is all I get when I try to use the timer now


----------



## ben1996123 (May 27, 2013)

JeffDelucia said:


> "Bad Request
> 
> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> Size of a request header field exceeds server limit."
> ...



what URL?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 27, 2013)

JeffDelucia said:


> "Bad Request
> 
> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> Size of a request header field exceeds server limit."
> ...



You have too many times and have to deleted some of your qqtimer cookies.


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 18, 2014)

How is the average calculated? Isn't the average the more or less the same as the mean? Yet the mean and average values are different?


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 18, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> How is the average calculated? Isn't the average the more or less the same as the mean? Yet the mean and average values are different?



The "average" is a trimmed mean, with the worst 5% and best 5% (rounded up) being cut off. (e.g. for up to 20 solves, the 1 worst and 1 best are cut; for 21-40 solves, the 2 worst and 2 best are cut)
The "mean" doesn't cut off any of the best or worst times.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't know how much trouble would this be, but could the timer be updated to have skewb on the official puzzle category, and most important, change the move preset to a lower number (15? Is 15 ok for everybody? Cool..) so after every reset there is no need to change it?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 18, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> I don't know how much trouble would this be, but could the timer be updated to have skewb on the official puzzle category, and most important, change the move preset to a lower number (15? Is 15 ok for everybody? Cool..) so after every reset there is no need to change it?



This pree.


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> This pree.



Nono 


How about random state?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> How about random state?



I did edit the post..


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> I did edit the post..



Ok, no biggie 

For non random state I'm pretty sure we all use 15, so as far as that goes you're good.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ok, no biggie
> 
> For non random state I'm pretty sure we all use 15, so as far as that goes you're good.



What was the minimum move count for optimal scrambles again? 6 or 7?


----------



## kcl (Feb 18, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> What was the minimum move count for optimal scrambles again? 6 or 7?



The official one is 7.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 23, 2014)

qqtimer bug? (I don't feel like reading through 38 pages of stuff)

it gives me random scrambles instead of the scrambles it showed when I enter times with keyboard.
last 2x2 solve, the scramble was U R2 F' R F2 U' F' R' U
but when I went into the current ao5 it said F U F2 U F U R U F' U' was the scramble.

Found out after I tried to reconstruct my last ao5 and realized all the scrambles were wrong, confirmed when I got a 5 move solution for a 2x2 scramble and the scramble it gave me when I pressed "best time" didn't give me the same scramble that it showed before.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 9, 2014)

All of a sudden I can't turn BLD mode on. I keep clicking on "off", but it won't change to "on".


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 9, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> qqtimer bug? (I don't feel like reading through 38 pages of stuff)
> 
> it gives me random scrambles instead of the scrambles it showed when I enter times with keyboard.
> last 2x2 solve, the scramble was U R2 F' R F2 U' F' R' U
> ...



Yep, this bug has been around for a pretty long time.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 9, 2014)

Jaycee said:


> All of a sudden I can't turn BLD mode on. I keep clicking on "off", but it won't change to "on".



iirc that happens when something else affecting the timer is on (inspection, entering in times manually)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2014)

For those who, like me, the Skewb scramble thing was annoying them, you can either switch to this qqtimer, or download it and go in the code and change it as instructed in this image.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> iirc that happens when something else affecting the timer is on (inspection, entering in times manually)



Ah yeah, inspection was on. I never used to use the in-timer inspection but now I do so that was the problem. Thanks!


----------



## KiwiCuber (Mar 19, 2014)

Everytime i try to get onto qqtimer it comes up with this

Bad Request

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
Cookie
/n

Any help?


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 19, 2014)

KiwiCuber said:


> Everytime i try to get onto qqtimer it comes up with this
> 
> Bad Request
> 
> ...



you need to clear some cookies created by qqtimer
warning: you may end up deleting your times since the reason the cookies exceed the limit is probably too much times stored


----------



## Ollie (Apr 1, 2014)

Not sure why but I'm suddenly getting problems with the mzrg/qqtimer version, it runs both too fast and too slowly on some solves. No problems with this version, and the obvious answer is use this, but worth seeing if anyone else is having the same problem.



Spoiler


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 1, 2014)

I believe this was a past April fool's joke


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm gonna be quite sad if this is how I got my PB...


----------



## Artic (Apr 2, 2014)

*qqtimer not working?*

Is anyone else having problems loading qqtimer.net right now?

I get this issue:

Bad Request

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
Cookie
/n

Anyone else experiencing this right now???


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know what that is supposed to mean, but until it is fixed you could just use: http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php
It is pretty much just like qqtimer, but better.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 2, 2014)

That means you saved too many times/session on qqtimer. You have to go in your cookies and delete a few from qqtimer to get back on the website. But that will also delete your saved times 

At least, that's what I always do when I get that error D:


----------



## Artic (Apr 2, 2014)

dang it! I had over 2000 solves on it! Oh well...time to start over!


----------



## mDiPalma (Apr 2, 2014)

You can save the solves elsewhere, if the times have some sentimental value to you. 

I'm know there are ways to import comma delimited values into Excel, Minitab, and Matlab for data manipulation.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 2, 2014)

qqtimer was down for a bit.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 2, 2014)

mDiPalma said:


> You can save the solves elsewhere, if the times have some sentimental value to you.
> 
> I'm know there are ways to import comma delimited values into Excel, Minitab, and Matlab for data manipulation.



Really? How do you do that, I'd love to do that with my solves to see my progress.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Really? How do you do that, I'd love to do that with my solves to see my progress.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ML0VDMpWllM

Copy all of your numbers into excel, and you can use excel's wizard to put each number into a different cell, so it's easier to manage (plus you can graph your numbers if you want too).


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Not sure why but I'm suddenly getting problems with the mzrg/qqtimer version, it runs both too fast and too slowly on some solves.


This was an April Fools joke  If you highlighted everything on the page you would have seen an invisible notice on the bottom. The timer is back to normal as of now.



strakerak said:


> qqtimer was down for a bit.


This was not an April Fools joke - my entire site was down due to a chance in the internet registration system


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

qqwref said:


> This was an April Fools joke  If you highlighted everything on the page you would have seen an invisible notice on the bottom. The timer is back to normal as of now.(



Ugh... does that mean my PB is probably BS?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2014)

It's possible. Given your speed, though, you will beat it many times if you keep cubing


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

qqwref said:


> It's possible. Given your speed, though, you will beat it many times if you keep cubing



Haha, polite way of saying "you're too slow to be concerned with PBs"


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2014)

qqwref said:


> This was an April Fools joke



Too fast is ok I guess, but too slow is bad and not funny (cause of the invalid PBs and people not even realizing it, possibly harming forum competitions etc).


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah, it probably should've been more obvious. In hindsight the invisible text at the bottom was a little *too* hard to discover.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, it probably should've been more obvious. In hindsight the invisible text at the bottom was a little *too* hard to discover.



I never watch the timer when I'm solving, so I had no way of noticing it, but I'm not in seriously mad, just playfully "you got me" kind of mad  It was a pretty good joke. No other "victims" have come forward yet, so maybe no harm, no foul.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 2, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> No other "victims" have come forward yet, so maybe no harm, no foul.



Or maybe it means *the exact opposite*, that nobody else has realized the wrongness and thus maybe lots of harm, lots of foul.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Or maybe it means *the exact opposite*, that nobody else has realized the wrongness and thus maybe lots of harm, lots of foul.



Hmm. Possible. I just checked the Unofficial Solves Video section. Only Yoshi had a PB up from April 1st, and his time was accurate (checked vs. a stopwatch). There were a bunch of PBs set and posted in the Accomplishment Thread. I wonder if there needs to be an announcement in there.

(also, it's an honor talking to the guy that invented the method I use for 3BLD  )


----------



## MWilson (Apr 2, 2014)

Maybe it's too elaborate but a good one would be having the timer run 10-25% slower to have it look like a faster time. Then, a couple seconds after the solve is done and the solver is scrambling and/or celebrating, change the time to what it should have been and stream this in the background. Then set a cookie or something to not have it happen again for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

I did about 450 solves on qqtimer.net over the past few days. I got a PB ao100 and ao50, and now I'm not sure if they were legit. They were very slight PBs, how much slower/faster was it running?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2014)

It was randomly chosen for each solve. I don't know how consistent you are, Tim, but if you weren't getting some unreasonably bad and unreasonably good solves (like, think regular 8s and 16s if you average 12, without them feeling better or worse than normal) then you probably weren't using the April Fools version. This was only on the qqtimer from mzrg.com, by the way.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2014)

I was using qqtimer.net so I should be in the clear sweet.

I agree with Stefan. Speeding up the timer is a good April fools joke, but slowing it down could screw with PBs and online comps. Good idea though


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 3, 2014)

qqwref said:


> It was randomly chosen for each solve. I don't know how consistent you are, Tim, but if you weren't getting some unreasonably bad and unreasonably good solves (like, think regular 8s and 16s if you average 12, without them feeling better or worse than normal) then you probably weren't using the April Fools version. *This was only on the qqtimer from mzrg.com*, by the way.



Oh snap. I was using qqtimer.net too... Phew, looks like I'm in the clear!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey. Been using qqtimer.net/mobile and it's great, only issue is timer starts for any click. So if I tried to delete a time, add a penalty etc the timer starts. Could you make the timer start after holding for 1.5s or something? Or is this already an option I've missed like when I asked for ao50 

Thanks.


----------



## kcl (Apr 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Hey. Been using qqtimer.net/mobile and it's great, only issue is timer starts for any click. So if I tried to delete a time, add a penalty etc the timer starts. Could you make the timer start after holding for 1.5s or something? Or is this already an option I've missed like when I asked for ao50
> 
> Thanks.



Just fyi if you're open to cstimer, go to the site on mobile and it works like that.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 31, 2015)

*qqtimer not working?*

Just within the past day or two, the timer at http://www.qqtimer.net started having problems. It now longer allows the timer to be started. Also, unless you manually choose "3x3 old style" then you will not get a 3x3 scramble. Should I be using something else? I want dependable scrambles and I also want blindfold mode. I would also like to alter colors and text sizes.

Also, in BLD mode, I used to get 2 solve times per line like,
6:28.73[3:30.09], 7:53.72[4:07.00],
but several months ago it started only listing one time per line.

There is no help or mechanism to report bugs to the originator. I work on MacOS.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 31, 2015)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> *the originator*



this is how i will be referring to qq from now on


----------



## JeffDelucia (Mar 31, 2015)

www.mzrg.com/qqtimer its more up to date


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2015)

3x3 scrambles are working for me. It has BLD mode, and you can adjust colours and scramble/timer sizes in the options. Does it really matter that much if it can't fit as many times onto one line? Also, what are "dependable scrambles"?
But if you want to contact the originator, you can find his profile here, and PM him.

(but yeah, like JeffDelucia said, use the version on his own website)



obelisk477 said:


> this is how i will be referring to qq from now on


I've already started


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, I will use http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/ instead of http://www.qqtimer.net even though I thought the latter was the official one. By "dependable" scramble, I prefer "random state" instead of "old style" to avoid lucky scrambles (especially for 2x2).

Regarding number of BLD times per line -- I had 400 solves, so it was quicker to scroll through them all when there were more than one per line. I noticed it only needed to make room for 1 more character in order to list 2 per line. I was seeing
6:28.73[3:30.09],
7:53.72[4:07.00],
6:28.73[3:30.09],
7:53.72[4:07.00],
6:28.73[3:30.09], 7:53.72[4:07.00]
where the final line listed 2 solve times because the trailing comma was excluded.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 31, 2015)

I actually prefer the version here: http://antoine.ccantin.ca:8870/qqtimer/ You can name the sessions! My mega and 5x5 times are similar so I could never keep track on the other versions


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 31, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> I actually prefer the version here: http://antoine.ccantin.ca:8870/qqtimer/ You can name the sessions! My mega and 5x5 times are similar so I could never keep track on the other versions



That version is even better, but I am worried the URL might not remain active for several years.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 31, 2015)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Thanks, I will use http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/ instead of http://www.qqtimer.net even though I thought the latter was the official one.



mzrg.com/qqtimer is qqwref's official location, while qqtimer.net is a mirror set up by me (which qqwref also has access to).
There was a temporary server issue with qqtimer.net, but it should be fixed now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 31, 2015)

Be aware for tomorrow though. I bet that it will be much worse. April fools.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks to who ever moved my thread into the proper location. I didn't search well enough.

Thanks Lucas. I had considered that it might be a server issue. I am jumping back to using qqtimer.net so I can keep my 400 BLD solve times.


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 31, 2015)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Just within the past day or two, the timer at http://www.qqtimer.net started having problems. It now longer allows the timer to be started. Also, unless you manually choose "3x3 old style" then you will not get a 3x3 scramble. Should I be using something else? I want dependable scrambles and I also want blindfold mode. I would also like to alter colors and text sizes.
> 
> Also, in BLD mode, I used to get 2 solve times per line like,
> 6:28.73[3:30.09], 7:53.72[4:07.00],
> ...



I use Mac, and I have no problem. What browser are you using? Do you have Javascript enabled? Try different browsers, and do enable Javascript if you haven't already.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 1, 2015)

That's pretty weird rjohnson, not sure what could cause that. Does it work on mzrg.com/qqtimer?



Rocky0701 said:


> Be aware for tomorrow though. I bet that it will be much worse. April fools.


Don't worry, I'm not doing anything this year


----------



## mpcuber1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Is there a way to get your Ao50 on qqtimer?

EDIT: Nevermind, I'm a noob, I just had to enable it in the settings.


----------



## Smiles (Apr 1, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> I actually prefer the version here: http://antoine.ccantin.ca:8870/qqtimer/ You can name the sessions! My mega and 5x5 times are similar so I could never keep track on the other versions



how do you name a session?


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 1, 2015)

Smiles said:


> how do you name a session?


You click on the word 'Session' in the upper right, and then boxes pop up in the bottom where you type the names in


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 20, 2015)

I just realized the timer had been updated to include more skewb random state options, thank you..


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2015)

Just to give a little update, the timer now has sliding tile puzzle (3x3, 4x4, 5x5) random state scrambles, and there's an option to do a 3x3x3 with random orientation.


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 5, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Just to give a little update, the timer now has sliding tile puzzle (3x3, 4x4, 5x5) random state scrambles, and there's an option to do a 3x3x3 with random orientation.



Is there a scrambling option for wide turns at the end instead of rotations?

(From what I remember: during blind scrambling, they have wide turns.)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 5, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Just to give a little update, the timer now has sliding tile puzzle (3x3, 4x4, 5x5) random state scrambles, and there's an option to do a 3x3x3 with random orientation.



Could you add random orientation for LSLL/LL/PLL etc scrambles? The rotations would go before the scramble of course.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 6, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Could you add random orientation for LSLL/LL/PLL etc scrambles? The rotations would go before the scramble of course.


I guess I understand LSLL, but why for LL/PLL? The alg should already be at a random angle with a random AUF.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 6, 2015)

qqwref said:


> I guess I understand LSLL, but why for LL/PLL? The alg should already be at a random angle with a random AUF.


Color neutral. I'd like to have a random color on top to practice


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2016)

qqwref said:


> qqTimer (http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html) is a JavaScript timer I've been developing. I haven't tried to make this timer extra-pretty, just very functional - it does tons of things that most other online timers won't do, and doesn't require an account to use. I've put some effort into making it have a lot of features; here's a list:
> 
> Well, there you have it. In short, it's a highly functional timer that will run offline and that can generate more types of scrambles than anything else. At the very least, I think it's worth checking out


Michael, can you please make qqTimer responsive so it can be used on mobile? Thanks.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 13, 2016)

Is this still the main thread? Anyway, I made some small changes: F2L scrambles on 3x3x3; when manually entering it will handle stuff like "10.39 DNF", "10.39+", "DNF(10.39)"; after selecting a scramble you don't have to click somewhere else on the page to start the timer; timer will change color properly when changing to/from night mode.

@pjk: I would, but I'm not familiar with mobile stuff and it would probably require some big changes to the user interface too. If someone knows about mobile development on the web I'd be happy to talk to them.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 13, 2016)

qqwref said:


> @pjk: I would, but I'm not familiar with mobile stuff and it would probably require some big changes to the user interface too. If someone knows about mobile development on the web I'd be happy to talk to them.



You can get basic usability just by adding listeners for `touchstart` and `touchend`, similar to keyboard events.

However, two caveats:

You probably want most of the UI (e.g. the scramble dropdowns) to respond to taps without also starting the timer. So I suggest listening to only the main display element for starting the solve, but the whole body for stopping.
To handle Windows touch screens (e.g. Surface), you also need to register `pointerdown` and `pointerup`.
Feel free to copy code from here.

As for the interface, that's up to you. A simple start is to stack the bottom three rows (display, times, stats) vertically instead of horizontally.


----------



## Naimad1 (Jul 24, 2017)

I've got an idea. I was training OH solving for the competition and I knew that cutoff is 0:40, so I had to get time sub40. I was getting sub40 only sometimes and it would be great it there was an option "Highligh every time under x" which would help me see how often did I get those times. I could be in timer options.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 25, 2017)

I agree with the guy above.

Also, how is ur name pronounced, @qqwref


----------

